# Mmagis shows me how to catch big cats



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike got a nice fish Saturday morning.










These photos don't show the beautiful brindled color of the fish but the full resolution pix (that I plan on selling to Mike  ) are better.










He caught another turtle Saturday night. I don't know how to break him of that habit


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

how much did that thing weigh


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The turtle? Oh, I suppose about 8 lbs.  
I was more intersested in the fish, which was a long and slender 53 lbs.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

thats a flathead right? im not really familiar with catfish except for channels and the corydora thats in my fishtank


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, I am getting flatty fever I think a trip to the river is in order. 
Did you catch that from shore, I amagine they are hard to land on shore even with a net.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Terrific fish Mike!  I was going to have you come up for some 2 to 4 pound walleyes but..............  .   
That is a fine specimen and hope you catch her again next year.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron, we've been wondering if your were planning to bring your lucky rabbit's foot down this year.  We'll let you catch all the turtles.  They're lots of fun, I promise.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that all the eyeball surgery is finished I hope to come down. Long drives were a little rough for a while but seem to be OK now.  Would like to have you and Robby come up for some walleye too. 
Turtle fishing isn't really my bag so I'll leave them all to you.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job man! Way to go.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats nice fish!!!!


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

What a hogg !!!! save us a few for sept. Me and jerry are gonna try to get up there for a weekend.


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Where do you fish at?


----------

